# My post about Ol Red...



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 6, 2009)

I got a few PM's about this so I wanted to clear the air so you guys won't really think I'm airing dirty laundry.

My post about Red was all a joke.  Well, actually, some of it is true.  He is an annoying leghumper, but that's whats so endearing about him.

He did not, however, get caught in some swingers' club in Canton and have to move to Albany.  No swingers' club would let him in.

Also, to be totally fair, I will say that Red was in that hot tub before the football players got there and joined him, so he's not to be blamed for that, either.


----------



## chadair (Feb 6, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I got a few PM's about this so I wanted to clear the air so you guys won't really think I'm airing dirty laundry.
> 
> My post about Red was all a joke.  Well, actually, some of it is true.  He is an annoying leghumper, but that's whats so endearing about him.
> 
> ...




no sense in sucking up now and it wasn't Canton, it was Midtown


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 6, 2009)

chadair said:


> no sense in sucking up now and it wasn't Canton, it was Midtown



isn't there a college around the midtown area?


----------



## chadair (Feb 6, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> isn't there a college around the midtown area?



I'm too skeered to answer for fear of being banned


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 6, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> isn't there a college around the midtown area?



better chance of being gay... Michael Stipe or Ludacris?


----------



## Hogtown (Feb 6, 2009)

I like your style Doc.  If you ever move to North Florida I'd love to hire you to handle irate clients.  They would be pacified and I would be amused - its a win-win.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 6, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> better chance of being gay... Michael Stipe or Ludacris?




touche.  better chance of having a student arrested for terrorist related activity....gt or uga?


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 6, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I got a few PM's about this so I wanted to clear the air so you guys won't really think I'm airing dirty laundry.
> 
> My post about Red was all a joke.  Well, actually, some of it is true.  He is an annoying leghumper, but that's whats so endearing about him.
> 
> ...



Well dang, I guess I can tear up this libel suit.

That's right ... Ol' Red libel to skin your head.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 6, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> touche.  better chance of having a student arrested for terrorist related activity....gt or uga?



That question is unfairly weighted towards GT.  You know as well as I do that UGA students aren't smart enough to build bombs.

In the same way, I would never ask you who has a better chance of spending a saturday night drinking PBR and artifically inseminating cows because GT doesn't have an ag school.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 6, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> That's right ... Ol' Red libel to *skin your head*.


then we'd be twins...


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 6, 2009)

chadair said:


> I'm too skeered to answer for fear of being banned



yeah...You know how the mods are over here...


----------



## sleeze (Feb 6, 2009)

Good thread , Doc....................

As for the post last night.....

That ought to learn ya not to b drankin an postin.


----------



## Grand Slam (Feb 6, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> touche.  better chance of having a student arrested for terrorist related activity....gt or uga?



What was the deal on Musa Smith's father? I'm seriously asking because I thought there was something there.  Alla Alla Alla


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 6, 2009)

Grand Slam said:


> What was the deal on Musa Smith's father? I'm seriously asking because I thought there was something there.  Alla Alla Alla



although his father wasn't a student at uga, here you go-
from espnmag.com

Kelvin Smith, now 48, hasn't spoken to reporters in nearly 10 years, not since New York's Daily News dubbed his home "Camp Terror" on its front page. Things are different now. He wants to talk so he can save Musa some grief. "I want to get some things off my chest," Kelvin Smith says.



Born in Brooklyn and reared in rural New Jersey, Kelvin fell in love with nature and made his living off it. He joined the Youth Conservation Corps, majored in environmental science at a New Jersey college and took a job as one of the nation's first black federal wildlife officers. In 1980, he found Islam. "It came closest to the truth for me," he says. Five years later, he moved his family from Harrisburg to rural Perry County -- "to Redneckville," he says. Yet despite some early prejudice, the community mostly came to accept him. "We're not this isolated group of people sitting back in the woods chanting, 'Down With America.' We're a part of the community. We are an open family."



He opened up his farm on weekends, giving lessons to Boy Scout troops, hunters and law-enforcement agents in starting fires, tracking game and navigating the woods. In the early '90s, when the call came to Muslims to save their Bosnian brothers from the Balkan genocide, Smith advertised his courses in mosques in New York and New Jersey. In late 1992, a group of mostly Arab Muslims from that area -- with connections to the blind sheik, Rahman -- found their way to Smith's farm in Perry County. They returned for four weekends in January and early February.



Seven months later, according to court documents, six of those trainees and one of their leaders were arrested and later convicted on charges related to the "seditious conspiracy" of plotting to blow up the Lincoln and Holland tunnels, the U.N. and several other targets. Four of those men were arrested as they mixed explosive ingredients for bombs in a Queens, N.Y., safe house. In his guilty plea, one of the plotters, Siddig Ibrahim Siddig Ali, stated: "In late 1992-93, training was conducted at a camp near Harrisburg, Pa., for operations and assassinations in the United States and overseas."



Had he known of their anti-American plans, Smith says, "I would have personally broke them up into little pieces and put them into a body bag myself." But he says they gave him no reason for suspicion. They looked to him like a gang that couldn't shoot straight, answering the call to arms in Hush Puppies and polyester slacks. "They preferred to stay in the house and drink tea and eat cream cheese sandwiches," Smith says. "They enjoyed that. But 10 push-ups or sit-ups, or run a quarter-mile and expose them to snowy conditions and they couldn't deal."



Still, the FBI had them under surveillance, and on Feb. 18, 1993 -- eight days before the Trade Center bombing -- the Bureau contacted Smith to tell him the trainees were suspected anti-American terrorists. As Smith's indictment and other court papers show, his actions in the following 21 months landed him in prison. According to the indictment, Smith used money from the trainees to purchase ammunition and weapons, including assault rifles, used on his property. He also purchased rappelling equipment for the trainees using his federal wildlife officer discount.



When the FBI first contacted him, Smith falsely told them that all the weapons on the property were his own, and that he provided all the weapons used by the trainees. Smith ultimately admitted to disposing of four SKS assault rifles by throwing them off a bridge into the Delaware River. FBI divers made 16 dives in 34 days in the treacherous currents but never found the guns. Says David Barasch, the former U.S. attorney who prosecuted Smith's case, "It's apparent from the record that Smith began a pattern of behavior not consistent with what you'd expect from a federal law-enforcement officer."



During that first meeting, according to court papers, Smith told the agents he had no way to contact the trainees, but then used his government-issued secured phone line to alert one of them. In another interview, the indictment says, "although Smith acknowledges he was a federal law-enforcement officer, he stated he was a Muslim first and his cooperation would be based on those facts." A month after the Trade Center explosion, Smith delivered the rappelling equipment to one of the trainees in Brooklyn.



In 1999, after pleading guilty to three counts of making false statements and one of destroying evidence, Smith was sentenced to a year and a day in federal custody. He admits he did wrong. "I panicked," he says. "I made a mistake in not giving them the weapons." Yet he defends his motives, if not his actions. He points to the FBI's search of his property just as the indictments of the terror conspiracy were announced, which brought the media to his farm and generated headlines loaded with words like "compound" and "raid" and "radicals," and says he feared for his family.



"This was not long after Ruby Ridge and Waco," Smith says (citing federal raids on white separatists in 1992 and religious cultists in 1993 that led to deaths of innocent women and children). "I was afraid there would be a government shoot-out with my family there." He says the FBI wanted him to lure the trainees back to his property but couldn't guarantee his family's safety. And he feared other friends of the sheik might come after him. So he balked at cooperating and says he dumped the guns where no one could find them.



Smith's attorney, Joshua Lock, still stews over the investigation: "Make sure you understand this: Kelvin never once was accused by anyone of having anything to do with the Trade Center bombing or the conspiracy. The whole thing was about those guns, so some U.S. attorney in New York could hold one up as a prop during the [trainees'] trial."



Whatever Smith's motive, in the end his children remained safe. "I'll take the butt-whipping," he says. "I can handle it." But the government never bought the argument. "Although Smith claims he was motivated by the safety of his family, in reality it was the safety of the public that was jeopardized by his obstructive acts," the U.S. attorney's office wrote in its sentencing memorandum. "Smith's tactics succeeded in frustrating and prolonging the FBI's investigation of these dangerous individuals by several months, if not years."



Adds Barasch, "Once we knew semi-automatic weapons had been purchased by people with links to terrorism, the guns were a high priority. Our failure to find them to this day remains a concern."


----------



## chadair (Feb 6, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> yeah...You know how the mods are over here...



it was a typo


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 6, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> That question is unfairly weighted towards GT.  You know as well as I do that UGA students aren't smart enough to build bombs.
> 
> In the same way, I would never ask you who has a better chance of spending a saturday night drinking PBR and artifically inseminating cows because GT doesn't have an ag school.



Building a bomb and blowing yourself up with it because you think it will make God happy doesn't sound very smart to me.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 6, 2009)

chadair said:


> I'm too skeered to answer for fear of being banned



I would make a comment about your comment but I'm afraid I would get banned too.  Then somebody might start a thread discussing the unfairness of my being banned and it might mysteriously vanish.  People might be told that there aint no such thread and there never was.  Holy crap........I'm probably about to get banned aren't I?


----------



## kevina (Feb 6, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I got a few PM's about this so I wanted to clear the air so you guys won't really think I'm airing dirty laundry.
> 
> My post about Red was all a joke.  Well, actually, some of it is true.  He is an annoying leghumper, but that's whats so endearing about him.
> 
> ...



Yea right, you have always been a straight shooter and I have no reason to doubt your original post. Whatever! I am not here to judge anyones lifestyle on here including LIL RED and whatever it is he is into.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 6, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> then we'd be twins...


----------



## sleeze (Feb 8, 2009)

*free ol red*


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2009)

FREE OL' RED.   And _this_ one will dissapear in 5....4.....3...2....1


----------



## kevina (Feb 9, 2009)

And you all want to talk about Teebow crying all of the time?


----------



## tuffdawg (Feb 9, 2009)

sleeze said:


> *free ol red*



Yep.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> And you all want to talk about Teebow crying all of the time?



Dang you're Gator fan now?


----------



## kevina (Feb 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dang you're Gator fan now?



GATOR? NEVER!,
But if the man was warned numerous times and kept on and on and exceeded his violation points he should be gone. I have a child and if she does not listen to me or my wife we warn her and if that does not work we drop the hammer. (restriction / punishment) Some people have got to learn the hard way that there are consequences for bad actions. I am not perfect by a long shot, but when I am warned about something I am doing from an authority figure, I take heed to that warning. 

Sounds to me that your boy had been warned many times about his posting behavior in other forums as well, and he did not listen, therefore he has been placed in time out. The thread he started was apparently the straw that broke the camels back. 

Maybe there will not be as many disturbing PM's going out now that he is gone.

If you act like a child, you get treated like a child! It is that simple.


RTR!


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> And you all want to talk about Teebow crying all of the time?



Uh, I think there's only one "e" in Tebow. I know that spellchecking sounds complicated but I figure if you Bama folks can spell "NCAA probation" then Tebow wouldn't be that hard to figure out.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> If you act like a child, you get treated like a child! It is that simple.



If that was the way things really happened around here, no way this place would have over 20,000 members...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> GATOR? NEVER!,
> But if the man was warned numerous times and kept on and on and exceeded his violation points he should be gone. I have a child and if she does not listen to me or my wife we warn her and if that does not work we drop the hammer. (restriction / punishment) Some people have got to learn the hard way that there are consequences for bad actions. I am not perfect by a long shot, but when I am warned about something I am doing from an authority figure, I take heed to that warning.
> 
> Sounds to me that your boy had been warned many times about his posting behavior in other forums as well, and he did not listen, therefore he has been placed in time out. The thread he started was apparently the straw that broke the camels back.
> ...



Wow thanks for the lecture.  I agree with everything that you said about there being consequences for one's actions, how those who can not act like grown ups should be dealt with, and how those who are warned should take heed.  No argument from me on any of those points.  You seem pretty passionate about those beliefs. 

In your mind, does that code of conduct apply to everybody?  Do you feel that way about everyone who deviates from the standards of behaviour that you mentioned?  Just curious?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2009)

proside said:


> You could actually have Red over for a spend  night and let him be a guest on your PC.
> 
> You guys could set up a press conference and field Q's and let him make a statement!



I can appreciate a good joke but I would just as soon you kept your deviant fantasies to yourself.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I can appreciate a good joke but I would just as soon you kept your deviant fantasies to yourself.


 



Explains what happens at hunting camp..


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Explains what happens at hunting camp..



No kidding.  I'm glad I hunt way down here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> No kidding. I'm glad I hunt way down here.


 
I've heard he has a hunting buddy on here...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2009)

proside said:


> I am going to keep my trash talking to College Football and our dominance over the UGA program!
> 
> You guys can keep making the personal attacks and sexual enuendo's.


 
No personal attack in my posts... What.. Aren't you and Kevina hunting buddies..  And I actually think you started the 1st post about Red and SGD.... 

Like I said.. You just never learn...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2009)

proside said:


> I let you out of your year long LOST avataer bet and now look how you are acting!


 
Yeah.. You post a big story about how you've been acting like a jerk and blah, blah, blah and look the way YOU are acting... I knew it had to be alcohol talking that night... By your spelling.. It looks like you are in it again...

I wasn't really surprised to hear about someone messing with your trail camera.. I could just imagine how many people don't like you..


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2009)

proside said:


> Why all the attitude?
> 
> In the 2 Pm's from the other day you were wanting to be friends:
> 
> ...



Nah I don't cry, I'll leave that to Tebow.

 Just rersponding in kind.  Maybe that wasn't the way you meant it.  I don't have other dudes over to spend the night.  That's deviant if I ever heard it.


----------



## kevina (Feb 9, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Uh, I think there's only one "e" in Tebow. I know that spellchecking sounds complicated but I figure if you Bama folks can spell "NCAA probation" then Tebow wouldn't be that hard to figure out.



I can spell JPW though

Now Paraleux is a different story. I just call him by his inmate #23689547LA


----------



## kevina (Feb 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Wow thanks for the lecture.  I agree with everything that you said about there being consequences for one's actions, how those who can not act like grown ups should be dealt with, and how those who are warned should take heed.  No argument from me on any of those points.  You seem pretty passionate about those beliefs.
> 
> In your mind, does that code of conduct apply to everybody?  Do you feel that way about everyone who deviates from the standards of behaviour that you mentioned?  Just curious?



Sure, If some one ever comes close to the all time violation points leader RED, they should be gone as well. You all act like this was a one time thing NOT!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

Hogtown said:


> I like your style Doc. If you ever move to North Florida I'd love to hire you to handle irate clients. They would be pacified and I would be amused - its a win-win.


 

Yes, Doc is a great pacifier...., in fact he voted for hope and change.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> I can spell JPW though
> 
> Now Paraleux is a different story. I just call him by his inmate #23689547LA


 

 Now that's funny...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2009)

proside said:


> Seriously,
> 
> Was just trying to be funny. It was nothing personal or deviant to my thoughts!
> 
> ...



That's cool.  But now to be fair, how many times have you quoted my posts whether they were aimed at you or not?


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 9, 2009)

Perrilloux. Geez, show at least a glimmer of intelligence in getting the name right.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Perriloux. Geez, show at least a glimmer of intelligence in getting the name right.


 

Admit it, you copy and pasted it yourself...


----------



## topcat (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm sure it was honest mistake, Como.


----------



## kevina (Feb 9, 2009)

proside said:


> Too many to count and I was WRONG!
> 
> I can understand why you can be quick to think that.
> 
> I will not quote your post with sarcstic responses anymore!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2009)

proside said:


> Too many to count and I was WRONG!
> 
> I can understand why you can be quick to think that.
> 
> I will not quote your post with sarcstic responses anymore!



Cool.


----------



## topcat (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry to get off topic... but did anyone save Doc's original post in the deleted thread?  One of the funniest things I've seen on a message board!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

topcat said:


> Sorry to get off topic... but did anyone save Doc's original post in the deleted thread? One of the funniest things I've seen on a message board!


 

Ohhhh, it's floating around in cyberspace, but I can't tell you where..


----------



## kevina (Feb 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Ohhhh, it's floating around in cyberspace, but I can't tell you where..



I am thinking it is in your garbage can


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> I am thinking it is in your garbage can


 
She's a beauty ain't she?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2009)

kevina said:


>



Dang kevina what's the deal?  Do you not believe the man?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dang kevina what's the deal? Do you not believe the man?


 

Me thinks not, judging by the number of smiley's used...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2009)

proside said:


> SGD he is Laughing because he thinks I am bipolar.
> 
> oh oh I think I just set myself up on that 1



I'm not touching that one.  Seems like he would have a little more faith in you.


----------



## kevina (Feb 9, 2009)

proside said:


> SGD he is Laughing because he thinks I am bipolar.
> 
> oh oh I think I just set myself up on that 1



Proside, is that you or Herschel Walker?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

Two words; Erin Drewes..................


----------



## kevina (Feb 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Two words; Erin Drewes..................



I had to Google that one. Dang you know a lot about Tebow


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2009)

Ron Mexico.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> I had to Google that one. Dang you know a lot about Tebow


 

Lets just say, that bama shirt would fit her much better...


----------



## kevina (Feb 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Two words; Erin Drewes..................





South GA Dawg said:


> Ron Mexico.



Name droppers


----------



## topcat (Feb 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Lets just say, that bama shirt would fit her much better...


Yup yup


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Yes, Doc is a great pacifier...., in fact he voted for hope and change.



actually, I didn't vote this time around.

but I did tell Red on the phone that day that he could expect a GT victory over the Dogs because Obama was bringing change.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 9, 2009)

topcat said:


> Sorry to get off topic... but did anyone save Doc's original post in the deleted thread?  One of the funniest things I've seen on a message board!



the thread is only locked, not deleted.  http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=3155329&postcount=7


----------



## topcat (Feb 9, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the thread is only locked, not deleted.  http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=3155329&postcount=7


That's great!  Thanks Doc...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2009)

OHHHH,,,,,,,,,,,THAT post.....Ol' Red's still scratching his head over that one. One valid question that he asked me was, "exactly why do you think it is that Doc has a spy cam in the mens locker room, and monitors it day and night"?

Now that he mentions it, , , , , , , Doc??


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> OHHHH,,,,,,,,,,,THAT post.....Ol' Red's still scratching his head over that one. One valid question that he asked me was, "exactly why do you think it is that Doc has a spy cam in the mens locker room, and monitors it day and night"?
> 
> Now that he mentions it, , , , , , , Doc??



I don't get it.  What would lead someone to believe I had some camera in some locker room?

You see, to be funny, your posts have to at least make _some_ sense.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 10, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You see, to be funny, your posts have to at least make _some_ sense.



Or cents. Or since. 

Either way, that would rule out over half the people on this entire board...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2009)

proside said:


> Dont bother me right now I am writing a book and studying to be an FBI agent!


 

For some reason I don't think you would pass the background check to be mall security...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> For some reason I don't think you would pass the background check to be mall security...


 
So the Phase I test might be a problem for him??

Which section would be the most difficult?:

#1-Biodata Inventory

#2-Cognitive Ability

#3-Situational Judgement



Phase II is much easier it is only two sections, a 1hour interview and a 1hour 30minute written exercise. It goes like this.

The interview measures the following critical skills and abilities:

Ability to Communicate Orally
Ability to Organize, Plan, and Prioritize
Ability to Relate Effectively with Others
Ability to Maintain a Positive Image
Ability to Evaluate Information and Make Judgment Decisions
Initiative and Motivation
Ability to Adapt to Changing Situations
Integrity
Physical Requirements
You make it past that and the written exercise is a breeze.

The written exercise measures the following critical skills and abilities:

Ability to Communicate in Writing
Ability to Attend to Detail
Ability to Evaluate and Make Judgment/Decisions
SO!!! Out of all of this which would be the stumbling block?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> So the Phase I test might be a problem for him??
> 
> Which section would be the most difficult?:
> 
> ...


 


Wow... Maybe he should stick to being a ?????... He meets all the requirements for that one plus he has experience..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't think you should be calling him names, that will only get you in trouble, and we don't want that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I don't think you should be calling him names, that will only get you in trouble, and we don't want that.


 
There... I fixed it.. I'll leave it for a "Fill In The Blank"...


----------



## kevina (Feb 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I don't think you should be calling him names, that will only get you in trouble, and we don't want that.



No we don't. He is sure Money when it comes time to bet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> No we don't. He is sure Money when it comes time to bet.


 

I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## kevina (Feb 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I wouldn't go that far.



Oh yea, his avatar rolled around like a slot machine this year, but hey, he was not the only one.

UGA


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> Oh yea, his avatar rolled around like a slot machine this year, but hey, he was not the only one.
> 
> UGA


 

So you like my avatar huh...


----------



## kevina (Feb 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> So you like my avatar huh...



I liked the other one also


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2009)

Wild Wing Cafe, Macon, Saturday, Lunch.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> No we don't. He is sure Money when it comes time to bet.


 
Yeah... I guess you didn't read those posts but I'm not to surprised... Lack of pictures... I bet him, Only to have a chance to get rid of him... This fool took the bet knowing UF would win but that chance was just too good... The thing is.. Did I ever lose a bet to you? Would you care to make some wagers?? I doubt it.. You've yet to answer any of my posts.. Even though you were lookng at the thread for over an hour.. Man, the new extras on this forum are great.. I'm use to it... It wouldn't be the 1st or 2nd time I made you go quiet...

Which is wierd... You were going head to head with me for awhile then all you did was "View"... Hmmmmm...


----------



## kevina (Feb 12, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> You've yet to answer any of my posts.. Even though you were lookng at the thread for over an hour.. Man, the new extras on this forum are great.. I'm use to it... It wouldn't be the 1st or 2nd time I made you go quiet...
> 
> Which is wierd... You were going head to head with me for awhile then all you did was "View"... Hmmmmm...



I do not have a clue what you are talking about, but don't flatter yourself thinking I fear your keyboard ability. As far as viewing a thread for an hour and not respondingI had walked away from the computer for a while. You may be a bad man, but not that bad


----------



## larpyn (Feb 12, 2009)

sleeze said:


> *free ol red*


 
yep. he always puts up a good fight 

free red


----------



## kevina (Feb 12, 2009)

He is!


----------



## proside (Feb 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> I do not have a clue what you are talking about, but don't flatter yourself thinking I fear your keyboard ability. As far as viewing a thread for an hour and not respondingI had walked away from the computer for a while. You may be a bad man, but not that bad





Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah... I guess you didn't read those posts but I'm not to surprised... Lack of pictures... I bet him, Only to have a chance to get rid of him... This fool took the bet knowing UF would win but that chance was just too good... The thing is.. Did I ever lose a bet to you? Would you care to make some wagers?? I doubt it.. You've yet to answer any of my posts.. Even though you were lookng at the thread for over an hour.. Man, the new extras on this forum are great.. I'm use to it... It wouldn't be the 1st or 2nd time I made you go quiet...
> 
> Which is wierd... You were going head to head with me for awhile then all you did was "View"... Hmmmmm...




Kevin, he sat at his computer and watched you for an HOUR!


----------



## kevina (Feb 12, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah... I guess you didn't read those posts but I'm not to surprised... Lack of pictures... I bet him, Only to have a chance to get rid of him... This fool took the bet knowing UF would win but that chance was just too good... The thing is.. Did I ever lose a bet to you? Would you care to make some wagers?? I doubt it.. You've yet to answer any of my posts.. Even though you were lookng at the thread for over an hour.. Man, the new extras on this forum are great.. I'm use to it... It wouldn't be the 1st or 2nd time I made you go quiet...
> 
> Which is wierd... You were going head to head with me for awhile then all you did was "View"... Hmmmmm...





kevina said:


> I do not have a clue what you are talking about, but don't flatter yourself thinking I fear your keyboard ability. As far as viewing a thread for an hour and not respondingI had walked away from the computer for a while. You may be a bad man, but not that bad





proside said:


> Kevin, he sat at his computer and watched you for an HOUR!



That is pretty funny considering I had walked away from the computer


----------



## proside (Feb 12, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah... I guess you didn't read those posts but I'm not to surprised... Lack of pictures... I bet him, Only to have a chance to get rid of him... This fool took the bet knowing UF would win but that chance was just too good... The thing is.. Did I ever lose a bet to you? Would you care to make some wagers?? I doubt it.. You've yet to answer any of my posts.. Even though you were lookng at the thread for over an hour.. Man, the new extras on this forum are great.. I'm use to it... It wouldn't be the 1st or 2nd time I made you go quiet...
> 
> Which is wierd... You were going head to head with me for awhile then all you did was "View"... Hmmmmm...





kevina said:


> I do not have a clue what you are talking about, but don't flatter yourself thinking I fear your keyboard ability. As far as viewing a thread for an hour and not respondingI had walked away from the computer for a while. You may be a bad man, but not that bad





kevina said:


> That is pretty funny considering I had walked away from the computer




I guess it was his turn to Stand watch for his crew.


----------



## topcat (Feb 12, 2009)

proside said:


> I guess it was his turn to Stand watch for his click.


clique -- look it up.  you learn something new everyday proside.  glad I could help.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2009)

topcat said:


> look it up. you learn something new everyday proside.


 
Glad you're not a betting man.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 13, 2009)

topcat said:


> clique -- look it up. you learn something new everyday proside. glad I could help.


 
Consider the source TC...  You did get him to edit his post...

And he never learns..


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2012)

The old threads are a hoot to go back and read through.


----------



## RipperIII (May 8, 2012)

How many of you guys have changed your "name" a few times...


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 8, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> In the same way, I would never ask you who has a better chance of spending a saturday night drinking PBR and artifically inseminating cows because GT doesn't have an ag school.



Did you just say that GaTech has a course in terrorism?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 8, 2012)

ha... wonder if Red is still walking around the grocery store in Albany with a pineapple in his buggy...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 8, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Did you just say that GaTech has a course in terrorism?



the entire school is based on terrorizing students.  Why do you think they call it the College of Architorture?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> The old threads are a hoot to go back and read through.


 
Especially knowing some folks are gone!

The "good ol days".. Now I'm a gentle Slayer... Until football season..


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> How many of you guys have changed your "name" a few times...



I know not what ye speaks of...


----------

